# 16 Point



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a ground blind mounted a pallet rack in my woods. On this day my wife decided to hunt with me. This Buck walked straight at me and stoped. He looked up and gave me a full chest at 20 yards. I took the shot. He went about 40 yards and was done.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats nice buck..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fine buck. Congratulations.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice deer, rod. It looks like a Rage hole.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful buck, congratulations!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it is a very nice buck. I would love to get one like it. congrats on a buck dreams are made of.
sherman


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good job, Congrats!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We have hunted in the same blind together a number of times years ago. Seen some amazing wildlife things with her and close big boys without having a shot. Awesome memories. We need to do that this week now that we are retired. Congrat's to both of you !


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a SpitFire 3 blade. I've taken 5 deers with them. Plus the fact that after it went through the only thing sticking out of the ground was the nock. I use a Barnett BCX Extreme.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

An excellent buck for sure.
Congrats to you!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

congrats on a nice buck


----------

